# products needed to show



## Christen113 (Dec 3, 2014)

I bought the Metro bc it was slightly cheaper and it scared the crud out of my dogs. I turned it on in the office of our house which I'm sure amplified the sound. I got the Chris Christensen Kool Pup and love it. Doesn't go up quite as high as the regular Kool Dry but it's significantly less and you can get it at a lower speed for puppies (which I needed when Cooper was little). I can still get him dry in about an hour so it hasn't been an issue for me. I'm wondering if they're discontinuing it because it's not on the website I bought from (showdogstore.com) and not on their website. Looks like you can still get it through Amazon if you're interested through showdogstore.com though: [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Chris-Christensen-Kool-Dryer-Purple/dp/B00FHLJ58K[/ame]


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Heheh... I watched a video that Eric Salas did where he went all sales pitch about the EZ Dryer - and I kinda want one.  

Does anyone actually have one for shows? Or have you seen anyone use one? Do you run into power problems? 

*** I'd buy the best dryer you can. Saves you money in the long run. I don't really see too many golden people with metro force dryers at shows. 

(I'd get a Kool Dry)


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Metro won't save you much time and it won't last. Buy the best you can buy... and if you get a booster bath, they are on sale 1/2 price and no shipping (so a large is 125) at petmountain.com 
You won't need steps. Mine all jump right in.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

OK I call shenanigans Robin! My 1993 model Metro Air Force dryer STILL WORKS!!!!! ONE TIME I took it to the vacuum repair shop for a revamp and that's it. 
Now does it blow as hard as a Kool Dry? Nope. Will take you a lot longer. But for the money it's a great dryer.
I have the blue box Kool Dry and can't complain. There are more powerful dryers out there but I've yet to have this one blow a breaker, and I can dry a full sized golden w/ coat in 45 minutes sopping wet to perfectly dry. I like the square configuration, easy to pack. 

No need for the steps/ramp on the Booster Bath.


----------



## bethlehemgolden (Aug 2, 2014)

Prism Goldens said:


> if you get a booster bath, they are on sale 1/2 price and no shipping (so a large is 125) at petmountain.com
> You won't need steps. Mine all jump right in.


 Cool Thank you



Megora said:


> Heheh... I watched a video that Eric Salas did where he went all sales pitch about the EZ Dryer - and I kinda want one.


 LOL I know right.



Megora said:


> Does anyone actually have one for shows?


 I have been too nervous to ask



Megora said:


> Or have you seen anyone use one?


 other than youtube, no


Megora said:


> Do you run into power problems?


 I don't have anything. My husband works at an electrical supply place. He has found some small battery powered generators. 
The ez dryer needs less am-page to start and run. I sometimes go to a show and It's just me and the dog. So packing the car with extra things and space can be an issue.



Megora said:


> I'd get a Kool Dry


 Cool I'll look it up
What is the difference from a force dryers to a regular blower? http://herepup.com/best-dog-dryers/ Is there a difference?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> I sometimes go to a show and It's just me and the dog. So packing the car with extra things and space can be an issue.


Oh. It's usually just me going to shows. I set up the day before if I can so when I have my dog with me, I'm just carrying in my ringside bag (basically a lunch bag with bait, show lead, etc), dryer and tool box (stuff I would not leave overnight). 

When I set up the day before - it's setting up my table, crate, and extension cord (plugging it in to save an outlet). A lot of people bring surge protectors to plug everything in - especially fans in summer. 

About booster baths - I don't have one. I just use the bathtub. We have a handheld showerhead which does the job to get the bath done in just a few minutes. We have a catch thingy to stop all the hair from going down the drain.

*** I use the provided booster baths at shows. They are low enough so my dog just jumps up.


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

I have and love the Chris Christensen Kool Dry. Very quiet and it does a great job on my three goldens.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I have a Metro that I am borrowing from my breeder. Sailor is afraid of it. 

I have also used the Kool Dry at shows and at my breeder's house. Sailor has no problem with it. I always thought it was the echo of the vacuum in my bathroom that scared her, but maybe it is the dryer itself. The Kool Dry is also a more portable, and easy to pack up to bring to shows.


----------



## Altairss (Sep 7, 2012)

My Metro dryer is about 20 years old and still going strong Its been used a lot. It is a bit louder then some but quieter then some of my friends. I borrowed a few so I could try them and went at the time with Metro. never had a single problem with it.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I have a Metro I bought used from someone that showed 4-5 goldens almost every weekend for years. I have no idea how old it is, but it was well used. For summer shows, I like to groom outdoors. So the blower noise isn't so annoying. In the winter I groom in the garage and it's not that loud. Mine is only a two speed, but I never change the speed anyway. I would buy it again. It's small and light.


----------



## Goldens&Friesians (May 31, 2014)

Prism Goldens said:


> Metro won't save you much time and it won't last. Buy the best you can buy... and if you get a booster bath, they are on sale 1/2 price and no shipping (so a large is 125) at petmountain.com
> You won't need steps. Mine all jump right in.


I have a question about the booster bath. I've looked at them before, but can't figure out from item descriptions how they work. Do they sit inside your existing bath tub? Or do you need some other sort of plumbing hook up? I have a shower head with a hose, but I think it just isn't quite long enough to get the dog thoroughly rinsed, so if she were raised up, it would work. I'm a groomer and currently just take my dogs into work with me a do them in the nice raised grooming tubs. But, I'm also halfway through my first pregnancy and will not be working anymore, just a stay-at-home-mom. After having access to raised grooming tubs for like 8 yrs, I really hate to go back to kneeling over a tub and breaking my back to bath dogs! Thanks!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

The BB is a stand alone tub. It comes w 4 legs, and at least in my house, would never fit inside the bathtub though I suppose if you had a garden tub that was large it would work that way. I keep mine outside- I have the hot/cold splitter (and an instant hot h20 unit under the faucet though I honestly don't think hot water is necessary unless you live in a really cold area). I rarely turn the hot water on myself. It comes w a sprayer that I attached to the hose.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My breeder has a couple that she has set up outside. When I was bathing Sailor in it as a puppy, it did tip over when we were struggling to cut her nails, but they are easy to use if your dog stays calm. She has hot water going outside, so that is not an issue. I was told the if you can find an older one, the legs are sturdier.


----------

